# Butcher block countertops



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

I am looking into some projects for a customer for butcher block counter tops. Does anyone on here have an average price they have seen or may charge? I've seen an "average" of $25-$130 per sq ft. Just seems like an insane average. Cost of materials averages out to about $15 a sq ft for maple, and that's a really high estimate. I know walnut would raise it up some. Just looking for info from others that have done it I guess.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Price= cost of materials + hourly labor charges for machining and assembly + overhead of the shop + incidental shop supplies used + profit desired.

I do not think I have missed anything in the basic calculations for a quote, but it gives you a start. Remember you have to compare price of apples to apples.


----------



## pwk5017 (Oct 9, 2014)

$130 sounds crazy until your countertop is 6" thick end grain. What is your cost like then? How many men to pick up a laminated piece of walnut that weighs 400lbs? When I briefly think about it, there are 18 different variables that would drastically affect price per square foot.


----------

